
Show HN: FreshCandidate, Search Through Speeches from Presidential Candidates - stephensonsco
http://www.freshcandidate.com
======
fyrejuggler
Searching for 'Bitcoin' I got this bizarre message from outer space:

Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-
packages/tornado/web.py", line 1443, in _execute result = method(
_self.path_args,_ _self.path_kwargs) File "application.py", line 314, in get
"query": gquery File "/usr/lib/python2.7/urllib2.py", line 127, in urlopen
return _opener.open(url, data, timeout) File "/usr/lib/python2.7/urllib2.py",
line 404, in open response = self._open(req, data) File
"/usr/lib/python2.7/urllib2.py", line 422, in _open '_open', req) File
"/usr/lib/python2.7/urllib2.py", line 382, in _call_chain result = func(_args)
File "/usr/lib/python2.7/urllib2.py", line 1214, in http_open return
self.do_open(httplib.HTTPConnection, req) File
"/usr/lib/python2.7/urllib2.py", line 1184, in do_open raise URLError(err)
URLError: <urlopen error [Errno 111] Connection refused>

As I understand it, an alien called Errno refused to connect. Seems like other
members of his tribe were also involved. They have strange names like Urllib,
Func and Kwargs.

~~~
stephensonsco
Bummer about the alien-speak! The problem should be fixed now ;).

